# Tour of Borrego, March 20th, 2010



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Road rides of 22, 40, 62 and 80 miles with mostly flat terrain and no stop lights! With the recent desert rains, the wild flowers should be making a good show this year. Also there are more desert sculptures that have been added. Based out of Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs. This is a great ride for bicyclists of all abilities.
On Sunday March 21st we do our Montezuma Grade hill climb for the experienced rider. 11 Miles with around 3300 feet of elevation gain.
Check out our web site for more information, maps, registration, photos, and a link to the sculptures page: http://www.julianactive.com/tour of borrego.htm


----------

